# Antique Pine Lumber, Old Growth, What is it worth?



## JoelMartin (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I have recently taken down an old bank barn.
With about 300 2"x12"x15' joists.
They are mostly yellow and white pine and we believe that much of it is old growth.
We have surfaced both faces and cut 2" off of one edge on the table saw.
Most of the nails have been removed. (one edge may still contain nails).
The wood is completely dried (air dried 140-150 years)
I am wondering if there is a market for this and what the value would be.
Any comments would be much appreciated.
Thanks
Joel M


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

yes there is a market. I'd start by contacting major builders and lumber suppliers in your area. As to value I don't know. You might even get a response from This Old House. Worth a try.(Norm Abrams loves old pine)


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Pulls out calculator, lessee, 2 inches thick by 1 foot wide, times 15 feet, times 300 pieces…carry the 9, mumbles,... that's over 9,000 BF! I'll give you $1 a board foot. Harr! (that's my pirate laugh). You got yourself quite the haul, there, matey! You need to look around the intertoobs to see what that old growth goes for. Man, I wish I had found it, I could retire.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

...about three dollars a board foot, plus or minus three dollars.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

If it was old growth Long Leaf Pine (around 12 rings per inch) that would prove to be the most valuable. Then your best money would be in finding a flooring manufacturer who deals in Long Leaf Pine flooring. Don't think yellow or white pine have that same slow growth characteristic when harvested from a deep forest to make them unsimilar to what you buy on the market today.


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd say woodweb would be a good place to verify prices in your area and possibly move it.


----------



## JoelMartin (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for your input everyone!
I am new to the Lumberjock forum, and I am amazed at such quick and helpful responses.
If this keeps up I am sure that I will enjoy it!
Howie and NathanAllen, thanks for the suggestions, I'll try it.
Socalwood, What exactly do you mean by "you did not touch it other than bundle it up" 
Miles 125, Is that the criteria for old growth pine, cus then I think that's what it is.
Thanks all
Joel M


----------

